# i took a lost



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i have 4 tren's with 4 piraya they seem to get long had them four a few mouths the most i would see is on following the other. the tren's are about 4.5 to 5" and the others are 3.5 to 4.5 ". my tern's seem to have more ageration than the piraya'sand they diffently grew faster. such a sad day lets have a mountment for the little guy


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

To bad man, that sucks...........hate losing piraya's thats for sure....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sucks to hear that


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

sorry to hear that


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Not cool. Piraya's rawk. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. May your beauty rest in peace.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

sorry dude


----------



## prickleypete (Jul 24, 2005)

Grow up you little baby it's just a fish. You gotta be tuff, be a man, thats the way your piranha would have wanted it.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

prickleypete said:


> Grow up you little baby it's just a fish. You gotta be tuff, be a man, thats the way your piranha would have wanted it.
> [snapback]1129043[/snapback]​


Have you ever lost a fish before?


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> prickleypete said:
> 
> 
> > Grow up you little baby it's just a fish. You gotta be tuff, be a man, thats the way your piranha would have wanted it.
> ...


doesn't sound like it...


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

sorry for your loss man


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats sucks dude RIP i love pirayas


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

taylorhedrich said:


> prickleypete said:
> 
> 
> > Grow up you little baby it's just a fish. You gotta be tuff, be a man, thats the way your piranha would have wanted it.
> ...


buy his comment i'd say he hasn't even lost his virginity yet, damn kids.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

too bad man, those fish are savage. what size tank were they in? were they overcrowded


----------

